# Pulling feathers out



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

I was playing with my pullet and some off the rear feathers fell out is it going to get infected or what please subscribe quick


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd say not unless they were ripped out and hurt her. How old is she? Feathers normally don't just fall out in any great number unless given a darn good yank.


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

It did pull really hard and was bleeding a little not runny or anything she's 6and1/2 weeks old


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i would but a little bluekote on the area

most farm stores carry it

if not the other birds may peck at the area & cause it to bleed even more


good luck


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If she is bleeding you'll need to put salve on it. The bluekote suggested is a good choice as it's an antiseptic as well as prevents others from picking on her and making it worse.

Next time play a little more gently with your birds. At that age they are only babies and can't handle rough treatment. Not that you should ever treat them roughly.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I would hope that you would play nicely with the little baby. It will some day give you eggs for your breakfast. Please try not to pull it's feathers out.


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

Fierre where can you get it and what is the best brand how much is it


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

Also where can you find the bluekotw


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

Thankyou all when should I get it as soon as possible when


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

don't get the spray on bluekote birds don't like the sound of the spray

i get the plastic bottle with the brush in the cap

if your going to have poultry bluekote is a must have item


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

OK Kira this is what it looks like
i think i gave $4.99 at the local farm store
places like blue seal. agway. tractor supply should all have it
just about any place that sells chicken feed


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

What if there is a scab over it and there not pecking at it


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

kirachristinegarcia said:


> What if there is a scab over it and there not pecking at it
> 
> Sent from Kira garcia


if there isn't any more blood showing up

they may leave the area alone

don't touch the scab

with a little luck she will be fine


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

Good cuse she's my biggest one


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

kirachristinegarcia said:


> Good cuse she's my biggest one
> 
> Sent from Kira garcia


are you sure they are all girls?


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

No 


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

kirachristinegarcia said:


> No
> 
> Sent from Kira garcia


males chickens grow faster than females do in most cases

i'm guessing you purchased "straight run" chicks?


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

What are straight run chicks


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Straight run means that the chicks are not sexed. You are buying both males and females.


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

No I bought them from morales feed and supplies but they said they were all females


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Sexing at the hatchery is not 100%. I think some of them even have a disclaimer that says it has to be over 10% males before you get money back. 
Ideal poultry is notorious for sending males as packing peanuts in cold weather, even if you ordered all pullets.


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

Kk I don't know how many are pullets now


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

kirachristinegarcia said:


> Kk I don't know how many are pullets now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


i look at their tails & combs to help me sex them

we need pictures when you get a chance

maybe we can figure out what you have there


----------

